# 2019 Led Premier tail lamps



## agoral23 (May 2, 2020)

Does anyone know the part number for these?? I’m an OEM kind of guy and don’t want to go aftermarket. I think these lights look much better than the standard lights


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Can't help with the part numbers, but in my opinion our (2017) style is better. How about retrofitting LED into your taillights..? It's still oem, but with some upgrades


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

There's another thread on this. I looked up all the number and with the core charges it was over $1200 for the 4-piece set (for the hatchback).

Looks like it's just under that for the sedan with shipping. GM Parts Direct is the CHEAPEST place to find OE parts.


----------

